# AlcoholicPolak's Build Thread



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

All right, so since I just got the car, and it's going to be below 0 for the next 80 hours, I'm not planning on adding too much to this yet. What I will do is write up what some of my future plans are. I expect my car will take about 2 to 3 years to finish as I've got a new car payment and I have other priorities in life like my son.

Without further ado, my 2014 Cruze 1LT thread:

Pictures and my future ideas are in my garage, but I'll also post a few things here for now.

If I feel like sitting outside for any period of time tomorrow, I will try to do the intake resonator delete and debadging the "CRUZE" and "LT" from the back of the car. We're supposed to have a high of around 12 below 0 and windchills in the -30 to -50 range tomorrow and Monday so no guarantees I'll do anything, but I want to try to none the less. Dedicated to the modification process, ha.

Anyway, so most things will start getting done in spring. I would say around April to May I will really get started.

My main goals for 2014 are the following:

*Tint 20% all around. Also might do a strip on the windshield, but I'm not sure. If I do, I may do 20% or I may go as light as 35%. OPINIONS?

*GM Fog Light Kit. This will be easy enough. Is there any rhyme or reason to which cars need to go in and get the ECM programmed for it? I don't care either way, but it would be great if it's literally just plug and play.

*Shark Fin antenna. Another easy thing to do.

*Whiteline rear sway bar. If there's anything I truly enjoy in a car, it's handling. I'm starting with this, then I'll go from there.

*18" wheels and tires. I'm liking the ASA GT06 with Continental ExtremeContact DW in 225/45, but I may change my mind. I will keep my eyes open for other reasonably priced wheels. I can't see myself spending more than $800 for a brand new set of wheels without tires. Ideally no more than $1500 with tires, mounted and balanced.

I think that's about all I will get done this year as my budget will not be large. I will be working with my quarterly bonus checks from work and I'll plan on putting between $25 and $75 per check into my fund as well. I need to make sure I don't forget to make my car payments and I would rather pay the car off a year or two sooner than get all of the stuff done to the car that I want.

I just ordered a laptop so I will wait until that gets paid (6 monthly payments) before I consider the Trifecta tune and before I get started on anything more than $200.


As for the future of the car after this year:

Lowering springs (possibly coilovers)

Whiteline end links

ZZP dual gauge pod with either 2 Aeroforce Interceptors or 1 Interceptor and a Wideband. Opinions?

Trifecta Tune

ZZP SRI

BNR/ZZP Downpipe and ZZP Midpipe


I will of course post pictures for everything I do and will make the list more official as things get done and weather gets nicer.


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Sounds good

as a part time window tinter (full time electrical engineer) the visor strip is the biggest "ohhh I don't know" from customers. So I'll tell you this. If you've ever had a tinted car and then rode or driven in one without tint you miss it, you won't own another vehicle without tint. Same statement goes for visor strips, once you have it you can't live without. Every person I've tinted that was on the fence... I hear back a few weeks later about how much they love it. When you hit that 6pm blinding sun, that visor rocks. As for %, stick to 5% on the visor, anything less defeats the purpose. Also I would stick to 20% or lighter for the rest.

looking forward to some pictures and such.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Yeah my Cobalt has 35% and I'm planning on 20% for the Cruze. I'll probably get the strip done because its not much extra, just haven't had it done before.

Thanks for the suggestion on the strip, I suppose lighter than 5% doesn't really make a lot of sense.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

HoPo99 said:


> Sounds good
> 
> as a part time window tinter (full time electrical engineer) the visor strip is the biggest "ohhh I don't know" from customers. So I'll tell you this. If you've ever had a tinted car and then rode or driven in one without tint you miss it, you won't own another vehicle without tint. Same statement goes for visor strips, once you have it you can't live without. Every person I've tinted that was on the fence... I hear back a few weeks later about how much they love it. When you hit that 6pm blinding sun, that visor rocks. As for %, stick to 5% on the visor, anything less defeats the purpose. Also I would stick to 20% or lighter for the rest.


And now for the counter argument!

Living in AZ, we need tint. It really isn't an option. If you don't get tinted windows, you suffer in the summer time. The car struggles to stay cool. Your interior will dry out. My parents never tinted their cars, and ended up having to replace interiors after 5 years. The sun is brutal.

Now, I've had all manner of cars, from no tint (because racecar) to limo tint everywhere. I've had the windshield strip so many times, and I always end up without it the first time the windshield breaks.

Why is that? Because I truly value my forward visibility. And having that contrasting stripe in my windshield becomes a distraction while driving. You may not think you look up through the top 10% of your windshield very often, except at stop lights, tall vehicles, buildings, parking garages, etc. etc. etc. And yes, you can look through a limo tint strip during the day, but at night it might as well be painted. 

Now, a windshield strip on a lifted 4x4 is not nearly as big a deal since you are looking down on everything. But the Cruze ain't that car, so I say no to the strip.

Now, I prefer limo on the back windows, at 15 on the front, but ymmv.

And one last thing...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'd recommend the Injen intake over the ZZP SRI. The Injen is a true cold air intake, and it doesn't use a K&N filter.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

There are alot of Ideas here , but they remain fiction until you start busting knuckles and get er done ..


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'd recommend the Injen intake over the ZZP SRI. The Injen is a true cold air intake, and it doesn't use a K&N filter.


Correct. However Vince at Trifecta tuning dislikes this intake and says it doesn't work very well


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Great point.

yes if it's too low you end up ducking under it at night. Laws say this and that about how low it can be. When I install them I jut sit in the car and slide it up and down til it's at a proper height for best viewing, regardless of how low the law says it can be

so you may want to work with your tinter on the height you like


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hmmm. I thought it was a given that all states allowed you to tint to the "arrow" on the windshield. If you look at the factory windshield, there is an arrow near the top on the sides. It usually (on Chevys) corresponds with the mirror blackout in the center. I was told this was the maximum legal size of any tinted strip.

Not that I haven't tinted past that mark either


----------



## HoPo99 (Oct 31, 2013)

Some states say only the top 6" can be done which seems pretty subjective to me... 6" from the top of the glass, top of the visible area??? Other states say to the AS1 line that you are referring to


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Jesus. If you did 6" on a NA Miata, half the windshield would be tinted!!!


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

Looks like a good start to the list. I personally like the 35% that I have on my Grand Prix because its not too dark to where you can't see at night and I haven't had any issues with cops since 50% is legal in MN. If you need a tint shop I would recommend Polarizauto in Anoka we got my wifes cruze done there and it looks great. If you want pictures of their work just lmk and I will post some up on here.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I have 20% on all my windows and the 20% brow on the windshield. I had that done to just under the rear view mirror line and I have no problems with it at all. I just wish I went darker. I will be following this build. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Window tint here in iowa is almost impossible to do because as soon as you have it done...I swear, the cops know about it lol. They are most likely to pull you over and give you a ticket if the tint is anything lower than 35%, you best expect a hefty fine. I think its ridiculous.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Well I haven't had much time to get on here lately, but I'll respond to a few things this weekend along with updating...all weekend we are in the 30's so I'll for sure be getting free mods done. Next week I'll be ordering a couple of the cheaper items I'm looking to get done and I'll go from there. I am also on SonicOwnersForum because I originally was going to get a Sonic...there are a lot of great things and people there that are making progress with the 1.4...I'll share some of those things as well with the credit to those who figured them out.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Like normal, don't update. 

The only thing I did was on Tues night I removed the intake resonator. It made a nice little difference in sound and throttle response.

I did buy a couple things though. Found a Forge atmospheric BOV used from SOF. And a GM factory fog light kit from eBay... New but unused...saved a few bucks over new from online dealers.

I try to do most of my builds on a budget so I try to find used parts usually. So far I'm doing well saved over 70 on the BOV and about 60 on the fog lights.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll be back when there's pics.

Sent from my Phablet. Excuse the grammurr.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

2014 Cruze 1LT Photos by mikemaciazka | Photobucket

So here's a link to my photos so far...pics of the car were from the day I picked it up...12/31/13.

The other two...I received the fog light kit Friday and the Forge Atmospheric valve Saturday.

Won't be installing the fogs until at least March. The Forge, well, whenever I get Trifecta tuned.

And sadly, I just rolled past 1,000 miles on Wed.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Any new updates?


----------

